# injection antibiotic to leopard geckos. any ever had to do this ? cause....



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

injection antibiotic to leopard geckos. any ever had to do this ? cause....

i got stool sample checked for my leopard gecko and the result are ok no parasites accept salmonella. but my gecko eats 1 time a week rather then every other day and its stool has mucus and some time like a green colour to the stool could be cause by the salmonella its should not cause probs but could might of been caught from a next gecko so i got told. if the geckos fine thats ok they are carriers of salmonella. but cause my geckos not eating every other day just 1 time a week and stools not the best looking to be safe they said to give the gecko some injections of antibiotics to be safe so i am.

any one done it be for inject the gecko with antibiotics cause i will feel bad doing it after getting trust witht the gecko it can be shy at times.

is it easy to do and done in seconds? then the gecko carrys on as normal or will it start to not trust me? just thinking to much....


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

You will have to be cruel to be kind. Sos can't help.


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

paulab said:


> You will have to be cruel to be kind. Sos can't help.



yeah that makes sence just feel bad we have the trust thing going on just hope it dont start getting scared of me


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

can you not get oral antibiotics instead? much easier!


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

ChrisKing said:


> can you not get oral antibiotics instead? much easier!


they said about injecting but when i go there i will ask thanks


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

id imagine they mean injecting the antibiotics orally with a syringe. i cant see a vet asking someone to stick a needle into an animal, the potential for death is extremely high unless you know exactly what youre doing. and a lizard isnt likely to hold still either.

i expect they want you to use a syringe to squirt the medicine into its mouth, which is fairly common practice.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you can, please insist on oral antibiotics.

The most common reptile antibiotic - Baytril - can leave lesions like burns where it is injected, and is apparently painful beyond just the sting of the injection.

If it's a digestive bug like salmonella then oral antibiotics should be just as effective and a lot easier to learn how to do.


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> id imagine they mean injecting the antibiotics orally with a syringe. i cant see a vet asking someone to stick a needle into an animal, the potential for death is extremely high unless you know exactly what youre doing. and a lizard isnt likely to hold still either.
> 
> i expect they want you to use a syringe to squirt the medicine into its mouth, which is fairly common practice.


That seems to make sence, that will be much better for you :2thumb:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have had to give injections to a Leo a few times. It's easily done, and didn't seem to hurt my Leo.
The vet wont just give you the syringes and tell you to go off and give it injections every so often.. If you're not comfortable in doing it, you should tell your vet this. He/She will also show you how to do it by giving the Leo the first dose. If you're still not happy, you will either have to take it to the vets everytime it's needed (Stressful to the animal, travelling all the time) or keep the Leo at the vet surgery for duration of the antibiotics.

It really is simply done though.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

*injections*



chucketeechuckstah said:


> injection antibiotic to leopard geckos. any ever had to do this ? cause....
> 
> i got stool sample checked for my leopard gecko and the result are ok no parasites accept salmonella. but my gecko eats 1 time a week rather then every other day and its stool has mucus and some time like a green colour to the stool could be cause by the salmonella its should not cause probs but could might of been caught from a next gecko so i got told. if the geckos fine thats ok they are carriers of salmonella. but cause my geckos not eating every other day just 1 time a week and stools not the best looking to be safe they said to give the gecko some injections of antibiotics to be safe so i am.
> 
> ...


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

definately as Brat says - if your not happy then make sure your vet is aware and he/she can run through the process to the point where you feel a bit more happier about doing it and they will teach you and do the first dose in front of you as a demo - I havent had to inject my lizards but had to do my tort every day for a few months - it isnt particularly nice but you do get used to it after the first few goes but also as someone else said ask if it can be done by oral antibiotics first and foremost as that will be a lot easier for you


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> If you can, please insist on oral antibiotics.
> 
> The most common reptile antibiotic - Baytril - can leave lesions like burns where it is injected, and is apparently painful beyond just the sting of the injection.
> 
> If it's a digestive bug like salmonella then oral antibiotics should be just as effective and a lot easier to learn how to do.


 
Oral medicines are always more stressfull on the animal than injections. I've never heard of the above reasons against injections so there's nothing I can say about them, but with my carpet python you could inject him on the sly without him really noticing, it was much easier than it would be to try and get something into his mouth. My vet said he always goes for injections over oral medicine, for stress reasons as well as effectivness.


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Jim2109 said:


> id imagine they mean injecting the antibiotics orally with a syringe. i cant see a vet asking someone to stick a needle into an animal, the potential for death is extremely high unless you know exactly what youre doing. and a lizard isnt likely to hold still either.
> 
> i expect they want you to use a syringe to squirt the medicine into its mouth, which is fairly common practice.


they said to weigh the gecko 1st then said to inject it in to the leg im taking the gecko so i can see so i no what im doing but will find out 2morrow might of miss herd but im sure they said to inject in to leg will find out 2morrow when i go so i no for sure


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> If you can, please insist on oral antibiotics.
> 
> The most common reptile antibiotic - Baytril - can leave lesions like burns where it is injected, and is apparently painful beyond just the sting of the injection.
> 
> If it's a digestive bug like salmonella then oral antibiotics should be just as effective and a lot easier to learn how to do.


thanks i will ask them 2morrow


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Brat said:


> I have had to give injections to a Leo a few times. It's easily done, and didn't seem to hurt my Leo.
> The vet wont just give you the syringes and tell you to go off and give it injections every so often.. If you're not comfortable in doing it, you should tell your vet this. He/She will also show you how to do it by giving the Leo the first dose. If you're still not happy, you will either have to take it to the vets everytime it's needed (Stressful to the animal, travelling all the time) or keep the Leo at the vet surgery for duration of the antibiotics.
> 
> It really is simply done though.


the vet will be doing it first to show me i will be ok just feel bad for the gecko but as some one said u gotta be crule to be kind makes sence even tho i will feel bad me and the geckos got a trust thing going on its shy at time just hope it dont start to no trust me but then im just thinking to much once done then i will be like what was i worrying for. i no the vet will not send me of then thats it i will ask lots of questions im just worrying then after 2morrow i will be like yeah i no now the mind can think in to things once i have been told then the worry will be over thanks for the comment: victory:


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

mandi1234 said:


> chucketeechuckstah said:
> 
> 
> > injection antibiotic to leopard geckos. any ever had to do this ? cause....
> ...


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Myo said:


> Oral medicines are always more stressfull on the animal than injections. I've never heard of the above reasons against injections so there's nothing I can say about them, but with my carpet python you could inject him on the sly without him really noticing, it was much easier than it would be to try and get something into his mouth. My vet said he always goes for injections over oral medicine, for stress reasons as well as effectivness.


thanks: victory: will ask lots at vets 2morrow


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Myo said:


> Oral medicines are always more stressfull on the animal than injections. I've never heard of the above reasons against injections so there's nothing I can say about them, but with my carpet python you could inject him on the sly without him really noticing, it was much easier than it would be to try and get something into his mouth. My vet said he always goes for injections over oral medicine, for stress reasons as well as effectivness.


I've read it several places, including Melissa Kaplan's Herp and Green Iguana Information Collection



> Piperacil can cause tissue necrosis around the injection site and so should be diluted with saline or lactated ringers. Baytril can sting going in and if administered subcutaneously, it too can cause painful tissue necrosis in some species. Baytril injectable can be administered by mouth and it can also be obtained in tablet form. Talk to your vet about diluting the Baytril by drawing up saline into the syringe before injecting to reduce the sting and potential necrosis.


Hence, if the reptile is going to be given *Baytril* I would be asking my vet to give it as an oral antibiotic. I do not know if Fortum or Marbocyl have the same effect.


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

hi all i took the gecko to the vet and they done what had to be done. then let me inject in to the other leg and they let me do it with a little water to the geckos other leg so i now no what to do every 3 days thanks all for the comments i feel ok now gecko did not seem to get that stressed when i got the gecko home it was just walking on my hands for about 5 mins and seemed ok accept for he did not like the drive which is fair enough but had to be done i did not like seeing him stressed in the car. i put him back and all seems ok. they said if i was not to pick up the gecko apart from for the injections then it could start to think oh no here he is to inject me again< they never said it like that but thats what it would start to see me as. then get a bit scared of me so if i handle the gecko it will not think of me in that way so i will handle the gecko for 10 mins a day to let it no im still ok :2thumb:

thanks all


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

i am currently injecting my beardie with antibiotics for parasites its the first time i have had to and its fine if you dont know how etc ask the vet they also gave me a practice with abit of water in like above


----------

